# machanic stool ideas ?



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Hi people i am thinking to buy a machanic
chair for detailing just want a few opinions
on which one i should get.

i know there is two different styles of chairs
one being the round seat one and the square
type one 


just want your opinions on whats best.


Thanks
Charlie a


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dunno if it would suit your needs but have you seen a creeper from slims detailing?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've got the rectangle seat on wheels. Clarke I think makes it. Good but of kit.


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

hobbs182 said:


> Dunno if it would suit your needs but have you seen a creeper from slims detailing?


+1 top quality


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

This is the one I have, excellent for doing the side of your car or even decorating in the house, I have had mine a couple of years now and its helped me with all sorts of jobs, even painting my fence lol.


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Thanks people i need to make my mind up the rectangle
creeper looks nice but there not hight adjustable like the
round top ones.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Vossman said:


> This is the one I have, excellent for doing the side of your car or even decorating in the house, I have had mine a couple of years now and its helped me with all sorts of jobs, even painting my fence lol.


this ! , got the same one and would not be without it


----------



## Imteyaz (Mar 14, 2010)

I made my own using an old office chair, took the bracket / backrest off and adjusted it to the lowest point. It was being thrown away so I asked and they were happy for me to take it away. Cost = £0.00

The local tip seems to have plenty being disposed too, our recycling centre sell off items like this cheaply if anybody wants to have a go at making their own 'mechanics stool'. Admittedly, it wont have a tray attached like the Machine Mart version but for detailing work in general it works well (it has done for the last few years). 

Try to get hold of a chair that is easy to break down into a stool as the fancy office chairs have massive bracketry (sp?) which makes it difficult / impossible to convert into a stool.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

cleancar said:


> this ! , got the same one and would not be without it





Vossman said:


> This is the one I have, excellent for doing the side of your car or even decorating in the house, I have had mine a couple of years now and its helped me with all sorts of jobs, even painting my fence lol.


I've had a look at these as well, can I ask how low do these go? Is it possible to do the bottom of the car sitting on this ?


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

saul said:


> I've had a look at these as well, can I ask how low do these go? Is it possible to do the bottom of the car sitting on this ?


I can easily reach the sills of my car with this and clean the wheels.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is this any good for you charlie20vt?? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MECHANICS...340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43beb8f57c

Less than £20 and looks a tad sturdier than the ones that are £1 cheaper.


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

I use a 2 step metal ' hop up ' originally used it to get in my motor home and when that went I kept the step, sit on the top step and put your gear on the lower step. No chance of it moving when you bend over to reach those lower regions !!


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Imteyaz said:


> I made my own using an old office chair, took the bracket / backrest off and adjusted it to the lowest point. It was being thrown away so I asked and they were happy for me to take it away. Cost = £0.00
> 
> The local tip seems to have plenty being disposed too, our recycling centre sell off items like this cheaply if anybody wants to have a go at making their own 'mechanics stool'. Admittedly, it wont have a tray attached like the Machine Mart version but for detailing work in general it works well (it has done for the last few years).
> 
> Try to get hold of a chair that is easy to break down into a stool as the fancy office chairs have massive bracketry (sp?) which makes it difficult / impossible to convert into a stool.


I've done the same thing. Had an office chair at our computer desk where the armrests were failing apart. Took the arms and the back off and was left with a comfortable contoured rolling seat that still raises and lowers.


----------



## Paul1966 (Mar 1, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Is this any good for you charlie20vt?? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MECHANICS...340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43beb8f57c
> 
> Less than £20 and looks a tad sturdier than the ones that are £1 cheaper.


I have this one and it works well,I'm not exactly small but it's held up ok.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

We've got a new stool arriving in stock on Monday chaps - like the Mechanic one, but Slim'safied


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Slim's said:


> We've got a new stool arriving in stock on Monday chaps - like the Mechanic one, but Slim'safied


Hmmm, was just going to order the creeper...lets wait and see :thumb:


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Will have more info shortly - it's going to be well priced too. Not too dissimilar from Ebay prices I think.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Imteyaz said:


> I made my own using an old office chair, took the bracket / backrest off and adjusted it to the lowest point. It was being thrown away so I asked and they were happy for me to take it away. Cost = £0.00
> 
> The local tip seems to have plenty being disposed too, our recycling centre sell off items like this cheaply if anybody wants to have a go at making their own 'mechanics stool'. Admittedly, it wont have a tray attached like the Machine Mart version but for detailing work in general it works well (it has done for the last few years).
> 
> Try to get hold of a chair that is easy to break down into a stool as the fancy office chairs have massive bracketry (sp?) which makes it difficult / impossible to convert into a stool.


For Impossible see Grinder


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Slim's said:


> Will have more info shortly - it's going to be well priced too. Not too dissimilar from Ebay prices I think.


Post a pic as preview please


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Slim's said:


> Will have more info shortly - it's going to be well priced too. Not too dissimilar from Ebay prices I think.


In that case......:thumb::thumb:

Do you offer a collection service? Would like to see your set up.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Simz said:


> Post a pic as preview please


I'll see what I can get from our purchasing guy - bare with me on this one. Worst case scenario is, I'll be able to take one properly when they arrive next week.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

saul said:


> In that case......:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Do you offer a collection service? Would like to see your set up.


We certainly do! Our set up, is still our traditional trade counter for Morelli customers. Although we are working on getting a proper shop front soon, as well as a second shop in Portsmouth to be opened in this month. One of our guys will be able to take you round our detailing section though


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Slim's said:


> We certainly do! Our set up, is still our traditional trade counter for Morelli customers. Although we are working on getting a proper shop front soon, as well as a second shop in Portsmouth to be opened in this month. One of our guys will be able to take you round our detailing section though


You guys are getting better and better by the minute. Do you offer dent repairs?, I can foresee my wallet getting one very soon.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been using a couple of these for around 2 years and they are just brilliant: http://www.racatac.com/racatac.html


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Would me skateboard do?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Slim's said:


> I'll see what I can get from our purchasing guy - bare with me on this one. Worst case scenario is, I'll be able to take one properly when they arrive next week.


Any update on this?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

Go buy this... the adjustable height makes life easier and its only £19.99!!!

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/ps1000-adjustable-height-mechanics-seat?___store=sgs_en&___store=sgs_en&gclid=CPK8vrKU1cMCFSX3wgodHZwAng


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

DeepImpactAaron said:


> Go buy this... the adjustable height makes life easier and its only £19.99!!!
> 
> http://www.sgs-engineering.com/ps1000-adjustable-height-mechanics-seat?___store=sgs_en&___store=sgs_en&gclid=CPK8vrKU1cMCFSX3wgodHZwAng


It's £24.99 inc vat, and with shipping totals to £30.35. Also would like to support a DW auth'd sponsor.

Thanks for the heads up anyhow.


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

Not to worry, either way, I'd recommend the adjustable style, it's nice when you hit that in between height, like Range Rover and Q5 door panels etc.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I will be going for the adjustable, just waiting on Slim's see what that looks like. If not off to Machine Mart it is.


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

saul said:


> I will be going for the adjustable, just waiting on Slim's see what that looks like. If not off to Machine Mart it is.


I swear Slim's new stool was coming out this week

do you know what day ?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Nah, their post just says next week. Today is next week :lol:. I have a few more things to purchase so will wait anyhow.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

It will be out this week (note to self, be more specific). It arrived today, sadly at a different branch from me. 

We have some on their way to Enfield at the moment, on Wednesday they will be photographed and online. I'll put a link up when they are ready 

Cheers chaps,

Matt.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Slim's said:


> We have some on their way to Enfield at the moment, on Wednesday they will be photographed and online.
> 
> Matt.


Excellent, time to get my shopping list ready. Just a quick question, if I choose to collect from store is there a time limit as to when it needs to be collected by?


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

saul said:


> Excellent, time to get my shopping list ready. Just a quick question, if I choose to collect from store is there a time limit as to when it needs to be collected by?


All we ask is you give us one hours notice to pick and pack your order. We will hold it for as long as you need!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Slim's said:


> All we ask is you give us one hours notice to pick and pack your order. We will hold it for as long as you need!


Jeeeez, you guys are just brill. :thumb:


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

saul said:


> Jeeeez, you guys are just brill. :thumb:


Good news - they are now here and in stock! Priced at £23.95

Check out the latest photo on our Instagram page: http://instagram.com/slimsdetailing/

Sadly, this is the most excited we've ever got about a stool before. 

Being added to the website as we speak - don't rush though as we are launching a Valentines promo later today that'll make this even more of a bargain...


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Slim's said:


> Sadly, this is the most excited we've ever got about a stool before.


That's a mighty fine stool speciman you got there.....:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Will wait for the promo before ordering my list.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Slim's said:


> Good news - they are now here and in stock! Priced at £23.95
> 
> Check out the latest photo on our Instagram page: http://instagram.com/slimsdetailing/
> 
> ...


Looks like the old credit card is coming out again...!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Come on then....lol


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Valentines promo...Valentines promo...


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Waiting on promo


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Here it is chaps: http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=88ef4722ee0357e0e91da6ca3&id=2fd4692e42

Full details in the trader announcement section. Oooh and here's another pic!












Matt.


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

hgnnnn I'm not meant to be buying more kit but.....:argie:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Tried placing an order for this offer and no reductions were taken at checkout, so just ordered the stool instead
Oops... never noticed the * on the offer so certain things don't count.
Still the stool looks good and is just what I was looking for.

Now hoping for speedy delivery:wave:


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

bigalc said:


> Tried placing an order for this offer and no reductions were taken at checkout, so just ordered the stool instead
> Oops... never noticed the * on the offer so certain things don't count.
> Still the stool looks good and is just what I was looking for.
> 
> Now hoping for speedy delivery:wave:


Hey - thanks for your order. Will be dispatched tomorrow and with you Friday! Let me know how you get on with it 

I've just run some tests, all seems ok on the offer front - orders coming through ok with it as well. Some items are excluded such as buffing/APC towels, accessories (bottles, spray heads), air fresheners and some other low price items as they don't give you the best value. Machine polishers are also excluded.

Which items did you add to basket? If you want to drop me a line ([email protected]) I'd be happy to help.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

bigalc said:


> Tried placing an order for this offer and no reductions were taken at checkout


Same for me at the moment.

I've tried wheel woolies, stool, verso, c&G Hex pad.

Sending email to Matt now.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

saul said:


> Same for me at the moment.
> 
> I've tried wheel woolies, stool, verso, c&G Hex pad.
> 
> Sending email to Matt now.


All working now - wheel woolies were the issue here, as they were in a low value category. Amended and working now. Apologies for mix up!


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Matt,

Is there a cheeky DW code available as I'd like to purchase the stool?!

Cheers,

Nathan.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

BadgerJCW said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Is there a cheeky DW code available as I'd like to purchase the stool?!
> 
> ...


There is use code 'myfirstorder' for 10% off. 

Warehouse is full of stools ready to hit the road this afternoon now - we've had to shift 3 pallets of them down to us from another branch. Worst of all, no staff are allowed to buy one yet as we're running low on them in Enfield!  :lol:


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Slim's said:


> There is use code 'myfirstorder' for 10% off.
> 
> Warehouse is full of stools ready to hit the road this afternoon now - we've had to shift 3 pallets of them down to us from another branch. Worst of all, no staff are allowed to buy one yet as we're running low on them in Enfield!  :lol:


Cheers for the reply. That code comes up as invalid though!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Got mine ordered, should be with me tomorrow. :thumb:

Thanks Matt for all your help & patience.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

BadgerJCW said:


> Cheers for the reply. That code comes up as invalid though!


Sorry, it was conflicting with another promotion set up. Refresh page and try again, it's working now.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

saul said:


> Got mine ordered, should be with me tomorrow. :thumb:
> 
> Thanks Matt for all your help & patience.


No problem. We should have made it clearer in our e-mail about the lower value items that were excluded - all resolved now. Thanks for your order - should be with you tomorrow!


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Slim's said:


> Sorry, it was conflicting with another promotion set up. Refresh page and try again, it's working now.


Many thanks Matt, order placed! I left a note regarding my address which sometimes causes issues with couriers!


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

BadgerJCW said:


> Many thanks Matt, order placed! I left a note regarding my address which sometimes causes issues with couriers!


No problem - i've passed this to our warehouse to arrange with the courier. Let me know if there are any issues, should all be ok though.

Thanks for your order - we're down to one in stock now in Enfield  (more arriving Monday).


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Scratch that - down to none. Thanks for your orders chaps. More in stock Monday, so any processed after this point will have a slight dispatch delay till Monday. :thumb:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Slim's said:


> Scratch that - down to none. Thanks for your orders chaps. More in stock Monday, so any processed after this point will have a slight dispatch delay till Monday. :thumb:


Need a sales rep??


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Darn I was just about to order a stool too. The 'myfirstorder' code also came up invalid.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Slim's said:


> Scratch that - down to none. Thanks for your orders chaps. More in stock Monday, so any processed after this point will have a slight dispatch delay till Monday. :thumb:


You'll be selling your instore demo ones next!


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Maniac said:


> Darn I was just about to order a stool too. The 'myfirstorder' code also came up invalid.


Just checked - should be working ok. We had some issues where it clashed with another offer, but should be resolved if you try again - other orders coming through ok too. :thumb:


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

saul said:


> Need a sales rep??


Might do at this rate! :lol:


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Ooo I'll be a first time orderer...any chance of a discount code?


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

squiretolley said:


> Ooo I'll be a first time orderer...any chance of a discount code?


You can use: 'myfirstorder' for 10% off. Or save it for another time. You can get a better deal with the buy 3, get the 4th one free deal we're running (no code required).

But either way, you have choices... :thumb:


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Matt!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

My stool arrived this morning.
Thanks for a great service.
Well packaged and built in 20 seconds, and provides a great working height.
Thanks also for the air fresheners, something for the misses.
The slogan on the air freshener is probably true.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

bigalc said:


> My stool arrived this morning.
> Thanks for a great service.
> Well packaged and built in 20 seconds, and provides a great working height.
> Thanks also for the air fresheners, something for the misses.
> The slogan on the air freshener is probably true.


Hehe - those fresheners have had quite an affect. New range coming in a couple of months too :thumb:

Glad it was received all ok - thanks for the feedback


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Received my parcel yesterday, opened today. Well packed,stool was ready made :thumb: bonus. Will try the bits and bobs once weather is better.

Didn't get any air freshner's in mine..:tumbleweed:


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I'm also tempted by this to be honest (below) as its a twofer... a trolley for work under the car as well as a seat for work along the sides...

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/acc...able-multi-shaped-car-creeper-z-l-shaped.html

Also easier to store in my small garage as I can hang it on the wall.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Maniac said:


> I'm also tempted by this to be honest (below) as its a twofer... a trolley for work under the car as well as a seat for work along the sides...
> 
> http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/acc...able-multi-shaped-car-creeper-z-l-shaped.html
> 
> Also easier to store in my small garage as I can hang it on the wall.


We've got another version of this with Slim's branding arriving in today as well - so got the choice of that and the More Tools one. :thumb:


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

saul said:


> Received my parcel yesterday, opened today. Well packed,stool was ready made :thumb: bonus. Will try the bits and bobs once weather is better.
> 
> Didn't get any air freshner's in mine..:tumbleweed:


Great stuff - glad all arrived ok! :thumb:

Thanks for your review as well - much appreciated. I'm sure when you do pop in for that coffee we can see if there's some extra air fresheners to be had. I might have to charge you for the coffee though...:lol:

Thanks again! Matt.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Slim's said:


> We've got another version of this with Slim's branding arriving in today as well - so got the choice of that and the More Tools one. :thumb:


I think I'd like your branding on it, do I need to specify that somehow in the order?


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Maniac said:


> I think I'd like your branding on it, do I need to specify that somehow in the order?


It will hopefully be online in its own right later today (we're in overdrive in the warehouse today) - but if you didn't want to wait you can just state in the comments box at checkout you'd want the Slims branded one instead.

They are in stock now.

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Maniac said:


> I think I'd like your branding on it, do I need to specify that somehow in the order?


Hey bud - apologies for the delay! The Slim's creeper had it's time under the lights in the studio and is now online. :thumb:

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/lat...able-multi-shaped-car-creeper-z-l-shaped.html

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Slim's said:


> The Slim's creeper had it's time under the lights in the studio and is now online. :thumb:
> 
> http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/lat...able-multi-shaped-car-creeper-z-l-shaped.html
> 
> ...


Looking Good.


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

Slim's said:


> Hey bud - apologies for the delay! The Slim's creeper had it's time under the lights in the studio and is now online. :thumb:
> 
> http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/lat...able-multi-shaped-car-creeper-z-l-shaped.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Matt (& the PM).

I ordered this afternoon & it was dispatched 2 hours later  so hopefully with me tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Slim's said:


> Hey bud - apologies for the delay! The Slim's creeper had it's time under the lights in the studio and is now online. :thumb:
> 
> http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/lat...able-multi-shaped-car-creeper-z-l-shaped.html
> 
> ...


Very tempted to order this! Can I just check what is the height of it in the z shaped position??

Cheers


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Leebo310 said:


> Very tempted to order this! Can I just check what is the height of it in the z shaped position??
> 
> Cheers


It's 16.5" high :thumb:


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

RichieM said:


> Thanks for that Matt (& the PM).
> 
> I ordered this afternoon & it was dispatched 2 hours later  so hopefully with me tomorrow :thumb:


Thanks for the order - should be with you today. :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Slim's said:


> It's 16.5" high :thumb:


Nice one, thanks Matt. Will be placing the order next week on pay day :thumb:


----------

